# Food Question. Please Help!



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello all!

Toby is just over 7 months old now. He has been on Blue Buffalo Lifesource Small Breed Puppy since we brought him home at 13 weeks. Now that he is neutered and older, I am starting to wonder when I should transition to adult food and what I should feed. So I have a couple of questions.

1. What would be the optimal age to transition him to his adult food? 

2. I cannot feed raw due to budget and being a full time student. It just really isn't feasible with my lifestyle... With that in mind, what would you guys suggest for my little guy? I've been looking into Ziwipeak but I can only purchase it online as they do not sell it here in FL, USA. I am a little confused by it, to be honest. Is it kibble or something else? I'm also considering Blue Buffalo Freedom. Is there anything else I should think about? Other brands or options?

3. This kind of goes with the last question, but should I only be looking at grain free? He has no allergies that I know of.

He is just a bit over four pounds now and has a healthy look to him with a shiny coat. Shedding is nearly non-existent right now. I'd like it to stay that way.

What do you guys feed? Any suggestions?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey Ashley, I did TONS of research on foods trying to find one that made me happy a few months ago. I fed Lulu Blue Buffalo at one time, and it is 5 star on dogfoodadvisor.com (which you can always check out different foods on). I did not like what people said happened to their dogs on Blue Buffalo on more than one web site--especially elderly dogs--scary. I stopped that food. It may have just been internet talk, but once you have something in your mind it's over. As for Ziwi Peak it is not a kibble--it is air-dried New Zealand meat & organ (I read off the bag), but it feeds like kibble. It looks like about 1/2" squares of brown jerky and you can feed it right out of bag or wet it. Lulu is 6 lbs and eats a little less than 1/4 cup 2x a day which makes a bag last roughly 1 month. Gidget is 4 lbs and eats a little more than 1/8 cup 2x a day. Lulu has always shed on horrid Science Diet, BB and Merrick, but she has completely stopped shedding on ZP. ZP is pricey, so another good food from a manufacturer I would be OK with is Acana. I haven't tried it because after I did my research I started ZP and I'm happy, but if I ever switch it will be to Acana. My problem when I researched foods was that I would find a food I would be OK with but could not get happy with the manufacturers practices ie. Diamond Pet Foods and I studied food before all that happened, but when they have recalls in the past I have a problem with why they can't put measures in place for that NEVER to happen again.

PS. Let me also add that Lulu gets at least a 1/4 cup of green beans and blueberries with her ZP and carrots, apples, broccoli or the occasion cheese and Kona Chip for treats during the day.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, I would always go with grain free. Dogs do not need grains, so there is no point in feeding them. I would suggest Fromm grain free foods, Acana, or ZiwiPeak. I personally feed ZiwiPeak and Nature's Variety raw patties. ZiwiPeak is a freeze dried raw food and is very similar to feeding kibble. It looks like little squares of jerky, and you just scoop it out of the bag and feed. I add water to it but you don't have to.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay, so after looking at Ziwipeak, I really don't think that I can afford it... by the time I pay for shipping, it is just going to be ridiculously pricey. 

I think I can afford Acana, which is sold in a specialty store near my new apartment. 
What other higher quality foods can I explore? 

I think I will keep him on the food he is on until I move at the end of July. Then, I will be in a large city with TONS more options that the rural area I am in now. 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I feed Acana with a spoonful of canned ZP mixed in to get Gemma interested in it, although sometimes she does eat the kibble alone. After this week I'll be cutting out the ZP entirely though because it's $4.5 a can and $10 in shipping, so I'd rather not have to keep ordering it every month. I just used it initially to get her weaned off of the Eukanuba she was eating from the breeder and onto her Acana. I would definitely recommend Acana as an affordable, high quality, grain-free option. It's the best value you can really find for the price you pay. I do recommend feeding any kibble moistened with water, however. Straight kibble can be quite difficult to digest.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I feed Acana with a spoonful of canned ZP mixed in to get Gemma interested in it, although sometimes she does eat the kibble alone. After this week I'll be cutting out the ZP entirely though because it's $4.5 a can and $10 in shipping, so I'd rather not have to keep ordering it every month. I just used it initially to get her weaned off of the Eukanuba she was eating from the breeder and onto her Acana. I would definitely recommend Acana as an affordable, high quality, grain-free option. It's the best value you can really find for the price you pay. I do recommend feeding any kibble moistened with water, however. Straight kibble can be quite difficult to digest.


Thanks for the personal experience- that's just what I wanted to hear!! I'm in the US, and there seems to be plenty of stores that stock Acana, and I can afford it, and it is high quality. So I think I will try it starting in July! Yes, I ALWAYS moisten kibble.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Be sure to feed a Chicken wing tip or segment a couple of times a week for his teeth, despite what they say kibble does nothing for teeth. I get chicken wing tips from an asian market for $0.80 a kg so it's super affordable. If you just buy the whole wings from the supermarket you can break them up into the 3 segments and when you feed the meaty segments just halve his kibble portion for that meal.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

acana and orijen are two great brands if you're sticking to kibble


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sarah, thanks for the tip. I'll definitely do that!!

Tiffany, thanks! I think we will try the Acana. It won't happen until July, but I'll let y'all know how it goes. I'm gonna keep him on the puppy food until July since we are already on a schedule and routine. In July we are moving 14 hours away. Once we settle, it's time for his new routine!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Thanks for the personal experience- that's just what I wanted to hear!! I'm in the US, and there seems to be plenty of stores that stock Acana, and I can afford it, and it is high quality. So I think I will try it starting in July! Yes, I ALWAYS moisten kibble.


No problem! Gemma does really well on her Acana and she likes it too. I'd definitely recommend it to anyone. It's a great food if you're going the kibble route.


----------

